# Brewer's yeast



## Ivester (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, so a little introduction about myself: 26 years old and suffering since my puberty from social anxitey sometimes, general tension, bad verbal communication, low energy, introversion (yes, it's a suffer), low self confidence, etc. 

I like the natural way to deal with my problems, and brewers yeast caught my attention. 
Did anyone implemented brewers yeast in their diet? I'll give it a try, it has a lot of ingredients which are good for overall health and it's claimed to be good for anxiety.

Just to name a few ingredients which are in brewer's yeast:
B-vitamins, for fighting stress, anxious and depressed feelings and fatigue. Also essential in many reactions, including making of neurotransmitters like dopamine.

Lots of minerals like iron, magnesium, zinc, selenium etc. etc., also crucial in many reactions of the body.

neurotransmitter precursors like tryptophan (serotonin), phenylalanine, tyrosine (dopamine). 

Here is a link to the nutrition facts of the brewers yeast I'm gonna use: http://www.vitacost.com/Twinlab-SuperRich-Yeast-Plus

I'm a little bit in a rush right now, I come back when I'm having more time.

Comments are appreciated

Grtz.

PS: You may have noticed it already, English is not my first language


----------

